
World’s most frequent flyer has an insane weekly itinerary - Vaslo
https://nypost.com/2019/07/27/worlds-most-frequent-flyer-has-an-insane-weekly-itinerary/
======
DumbUser123
For a 3-year period (2009-2011) I held the highest status on American
Airlines. It was wonderful to get the upgrades and the recognition and I gave
back by booking trips for friends and family using my miles. But then, I met
someone wonderful who made me want to stick around home more often...

------
Eurongreyjoy
The last quote about home being his favorite place to go was sweet.

